

Ask HN: ECommerce SaaS with VAT and customer groups - dewey

I&#x27;m looking for a SaaS provider who offers the following features:<p>- Customer Groups (Regular, Wholesale)
- Custom Domain
- TLS&#x2F;https
- Compliant with European tax rules
- Multiple languages (German and English are a must)
- Payment: Credit Card and Pay by invoice if you are in the wholesale customer group.
- Migration of customer data and products from magento would be great but it&#x27;s not that important<p>The only difference between customer group 1 and customer group 2 is that one should be able to see different prices with no VAT and be able to pay via invoice.<p>I&#x27;m currently using a self hosted Magento instance and all of these things are possible, but it&#x27;s a bit of a hassle for a smaller shop and customizing the themes is a lot of work.<p>I already looked at shopify and squarespace. I&#x27;d prefer squarespace because the default templates are pretty good but they don&#x27;t support customer groups.<p>Does anyone know any other providers I missed that come with these features?
======
dhalarewich
Hey there. We can do most of those things at LemonStand, and might be able to
work with you on customizations to make the other requirements possible.

The main thing that isn't possible right now is multi-lingual, but perhaps you
could handle that by having separate stores with sync'd inventory between
them.

Happy to talk with you about your project: sales@lemonstand.com

\- Danny

------
projectwj200
Look up WebJaguar. They can do all of what you listed. Not sure what your
budget is but they are pricier than Shopify and Squarespace but much more
powerful. Send me an email, if interested. projectwj200@gmail.com

